# I was thinking..



## CatCase (Aug 28, 2009)

(Dangerous to think, I know...) I would like to attend a convention, but don't know too much about locations. I live in California, and I was going to go to the one in San Jose earlier this year, but my friend that I was going with bailed >_<. So.. any suggestions about which ones to attend and what would be a reasonably affordable travel distance?


----------



## ThisisGabe (Aug 28, 2009)

The price of the traveling distance depends upon your location. For example, I'm only going to be 10 blocks away from "Further Confusion '10" in San Jose .. so for me that would be the most affordable. 

I suggest using google maps to price your travel time. Particular hotels odviously vary in price depending upon how many people you're saying with.


----------



## CatCase (Aug 28, 2009)

ThisisGabe said:


> The price of the traveling distance depends upon your location. For example, I'm only going to be 10 blocks away from "Further Confusion '10" in San Jose .. so for me that would be the most affordable.
> 
> I suggest using google maps to price your travel time. Particular hotels odviously vary in price depending upon how many people you're saying with.


Thanks for the suggestions. I'm guessing it'd probably be easiest to hit the one in San Jose up since I don't know of any other ones in California and since I paid off my books + classes my bank account is looking pretty sparse, lol.


----------



## AngelofMercy (Aug 28, 2009)

I'll be at FC10, hopefully! Yay, Cali furs!


----------



## ThisisGabe (Aug 28, 2009)

CatCase said:


> I don't know of any other ones in California



http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Califur_6


----------

